# Compressing coil-over shocks for installation?



## 243Savage (May 9, 2009)

I got a set of Monroe Sensatrac Load Adjusting shocks for the back of my Jeep Cherokee and cannot get them compressed enough to slip them onto the bottom mount.  Saying these things are stout is an understatement.  When bolted in up top, they hang about 4-5 inches below the lower mount.  I bolted in bar pin eliminators up top, so that adds to about an inch of the compression I need.  I doubt I can get a coil spring compressor on them because of the close gaps between the coils.  We tried putting a floor jack under them and compressing that way but we can't manipulate them onto the bottom mount stud.  We also jacked the rear of the jeep up letting the suspension hang.  The axle dropped down and got got us closer, but still about 2 more inches to go.  Any suggestions?  I thought about hooking a cargo ratchet strap on each side of the spring and cranking it down, but if those would break, I'm afraid someones gonna get hurt.  With the spring compressed, I'm sure we can handle depressing the shock piston.  I see another option of unbolting the leaf spring and jacking the rear end up but really don't want to to that.


----------



## BowFan (May 10, 2009)

How about putting the frame on jackstands so the axle weight hangs, then put a small bottle jack between the axle and frame to push the axle and lower shock mount down an inch or two?  (with lots of caution and care advised!)  I had the same problem, but hadn't made the time to finished it yet.  Careful not to crush any brake lines.  

Just an idea I had, hopefully someone else will chime in with a better solution.  Let us know how it goes, please.


----------



## 243Savage (May 10, 2009)

BowFan said:


> How about putting the frame on jackstands so the axle weight hangs, then put a small bottle jack between the axle and frame to push the axle and lower shock mount down an inch or two?  (with lots of caution and care advised!)  I had the same problem, but hadn't made the time to finished it yet.  Careful not to crush any brake lines.
> 
> Just an idea I had, hopefully someone else will chime in with a better solution.  Let us know how it goes, please.



We had the rear up off the ground with the suspension hanging and it still didn't drop enough.  The cherokee is a "unibody" with no separate frame, and theres not enough room to slip a bottle jack in between the axle and the upper body.  Even if I could, I'd be pushing up against sheet metal, not steel like you would have with a frame.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 11, 2009)

I just installed a pair of these on my PU and ran into the same problem.


I thoroughly exercised my vocabulary that day.

Here's what I ended up doing.

Hung the shock on the top.  It's a bolt not a stud, so loosely tightened (I think that's an oxymoron.)

I have a small garage type hydraulic jack with wheels.  Used it to compress the spring, then guided the end of the shock into the lower shackle. 

The bushing on the shock was slightly wider than the shackle, so after messing with it a while, put a little motor oil on it and it sort of slid right in with a little persuasion from the "finishing tool".

If you don't own a jack like this you can pick them up for about $30 at most parts stores, Sears, Mao Mart, and such.

It definitely was a "pat your head and rub your stomach" operation.  Seriously after I spent about 2 hours figuring this out (with appropriate time for vocabulary enhancement) I put the second on in less than 15 minutes.

I also found that if you take the jack and compress the shock with it 3 or 4 times (mounted on one end), it seems to loosen up a bit.


----------



## DrewDennis (May 11, 2009)

autozone will loan you a spring compressor. Much safer and easier.


----------



## 243Savage (May 12, 2009)

DrewDennis said:


> autozone will loan you a spring compressor. Much safer and easier.



I'm 60 miles from the nearest parts store, and I had an idea after studying it today.  The rear sway bar is bolted to the top of the leaf spring clamp on both sides.   I think if I disconnect the sway bar and jack the rear end up again letting the supension hang, the axle will drop down far enough that I need it to without having to compress the shocks.


----------



## Craig Knight (May 12, 2009)

after wrestling with a few of those You'd be better off driving 60 miles to a parts store to borrow a spring compressor. I have changed out enough of them the hard way and its no fun at all.


----------



## Murphy (May 12, 2009)

i would go with taking the rear leaf spring shackle out and lowering the axle and installing the shock then jacking the leaf spring itself back into the shackle eye the leaf spring will be easier to jack on and releasing it would give you the clearance you need your gonna be hard pressed to find a spring coil compressor to fit that small a coil a lift would make it easier but its always more entertaining at home


----------

